# Information : Using rosa software (desalination by reverse osmosis)



## fatima80 (8 مايو 2011)

Salam

معلومات عن كيفية استعمال برنامج ROSA

من اجل تحلية الماء 


شكراااااااااا


----------



## Ali daw (12 مايو 2011)

how can i design RO system by ROSA program if feed water comes from secondary effluent treatment of wastewater treatment and the request capacity is 10ML a day? then what is the suitable way to treat the concentrate water if the plant located 100km far a way from nearest water body? thank you in advance


----------



## خالد يوسف الطويل (21 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (22 يوليو 2011)

برجاء توضيح بمعلومات اكثر عن خصائص المياه المراد تحليتها
ايضا ما هو التطبيق للمياه المعالجة عن طريق RO.
مع العلم ان تطبيقات استخدام RO لمياه الصرف الصحى المعالج مازالت محدوده حيث تزيد biofouling للمياه المعالجه لما بيها من كميات عالية من البكتريا(BOD). لذلك يجيب الانتباه الجديد اثناء تصميم مرحله bretreatment لمحطات RO وفى الغالب ينصح باستخدام MF filteration.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

